# Beer Batter Walleye



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing complicated about this one.

Beer Batter Walleye:


*BEER BATTER #10*

*Ingredients*
2 lbs - fish fillets
1 cup - flour
2 tsp - garlic powder
1 tbsp - paprika
2 tsp - ground black pepper
1 - egg, beaten
10 oz - stale beer
2 qt - vegetable oil

*Directions*
Heat oil in a deep fryer to 365°. 
Rinse fish, pat dry, and season with salt and pepper. 
Combine flour, garlic powder, paprika, black pepper and egg. 
Gradually mix in beer until a thin batter is formed. You should be able to see the fish through the batter after it has been dipped. 
Dip fish fillets into the batter, then drop one at a time into hot oil. 
Fry fish until golden brown. 
Drain on paper towels, and serve warm.
Season with salt to taste.

*Comments*
Minimize salt in the batter. Salt will break down the cooking oil.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yummy! I don't have any walleye fillets, but I have some crappie right now. :EAT:


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you tried this on strippers?
I've had walleye when visiting my sister in S.D. loved it but haven't been back.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Walleye is the best fish I've ever eaten, hands down. When I first read this post I hatted Goob for posting it . (No walleye in Alabama.) And especially where I would read it it before lunch time.

Now that I've eaten and am slightly less hungry, I hate this thread less. Seriously, I could eat that whole plate and still want more.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> Have you tried this on strippers?


Yikes, I hope not.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Catherder said:


> hondodawg said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried this on *strippers*?
> ...


Oh the comedy of typos!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Auto correct

I hate it.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

But walleye has been some of the best fish I've had. I was hoping to get a spring trip to powell but didn't happen.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Those look fantastic! I haven't seen texture on the fish pieces like that. I made some beer battered blue gill fish tacos (walleye isn't something I catch often, lol) and the texture of the batter is a bit different. I have a recipe here. The dipping sauce is amazing! But I am going to give your batter a try...it looks good! http://huntingandcooking.com/recipes-cookin-up-that-bluegill-and-large-mouth-bass/


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Need to find the pics of the walleye we use to catch in Lake Ontario and the lower Niagara river...just below Niagara falls. Big ones would go +10 lbs.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> *Comments*
> Minimize salt in the batter. Salt will break down your kidneys.


fixed it for you.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nothing complicated about this one.
> 
> Beer Batter Walleye:
> 
> ...


I worry about you making sure the beer is stale......... Reminds me of this recipe:

HOLIDAY FRUITCAKE RECIPE

You will need the following; a cup of water, a cup of sugar, flour, 4 large brown eggs, two cups of dried fruit, a teaspoon of salt, a cup of brown sugar, lemon juice, nuts, and a bottle of Jack Daniels whiskey.

Sample the whiskey and check the quality.

Take a large bowl. Check the whiskey again. To be sure it is the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer, beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl.. Add one teaspoon of sugar and beat again.

Make sure the whiskey is still okay. Cry another tup. Turn off the mixer. Beat two leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fit. Mix on the turner. If the fired druit gets stuck in the beaterers, pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the whiskey and check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt. Or something. Who cares? Check the whiskey. Now sift the lemon uice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Spoon. Of sugar of something. Whatever you find.

Grease the oven. Turn the cake tin to 350 degrees. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Throw the bowl out of the window. Check the whiskey again and go to bed.


----------

